# Himalayan Dog Chews - Intollerance?



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I gave my dog one - She loved it. I let her chew half, and then took it away.

She threw up the next morning. 

End of Himalaya Dog Chews.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

With stomach issues you really don't want to be introducing anything new to their diet. Stomach upset is triggered so easily. If you are looking for good chews for your dog that aren't food, but, still safe for them to chew, I highly recommend Petstages 1) Dogwood, 2) Deer horn or 3) Beyond Bones. My dogs is never without one of these chews. They are her favourite. Though now that she has her adult teeth I don't really buy the dogwood chews anymore as she goes through them too quickly.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max has had them for ages and never had a problem
I let him chew for a while and then take it away 
He can't tolerate some things, but the Himalayan chews are no problem


----------



## karrielou (Feb 12, 2015)

Our pup loves the Himalayan dog chews, but I noticed one package, 2 of the 3 chews in it, seemed to make her sick. Though she hadn't been sick on the chews before that, and I have tried them again, and she's been fine. I thought it maybe was something that happened to be in the 2 of the 3 chews in that one package. But she's also young, and tries to eat everything, so I can't be totally sure it wasn't something else making her sick those other times (though we watch her closely and she hadn't gotten into anything else). And when I say "sick" I mean diarrhea, no vomiting in these instances. And when she gets diarrhea from something like that, she's up in the middle of the night, after having chewed in the afternoon on them. Like you described, I don't give her anything other than food when she has diarrhea -- we have to take a break from any chews until her poo is normal again. She only gets her food.
**Also, I have to tell you, I got the best advice from the breeder/vet we got her from: for diarrhea, either skip a meal, or when you give the next meal, mix in with the regular kibble: a bit of dry oatmeal, glop of plain yogurt and a splash of water. I'm telling you, it works like a charm! Firms up those loose stools! With the oatmeal, and the cultures in the yogurt -- sets them right in no time. (Um, I guess if someone's dog can't handle dairy, though, that might be a problem... but then pre/probiotics might work.) So when I give her chews, I tend to feed one of the 2 meals a day with the oatmeal/yogurt mix as a preventative to the diarrhea. It seems to work well.
Oh, I also have to add my pup is a chewing maniac. An absolute NUT. She has finished edible chew products that are supposed to take days to finish in about 20 minutes. Lose track of time at all before I take it away from her, and the thing is gone. :/ So she can eat quite a bit of the Himalayan chews before I take them away. Even still, they normally sit just fine on her stomach.


----------



## kc1m2l8c (Mar 8, 2017)

Thank you - I'm starting to think that maybe it was the Himalayan chews after all. Especially given it sounds like a few other people have noticed some problems with them too. That's really unfortunate - I loved how long they lasted!


----------



## OhioDogMom (Nov 7, 2017)

We think treats maybe cause of Golden Retrievers diahera 

She is a chewer and loves these but now after not
having given over last month, gave one Saturday now up every 2 hours is back

Started limited ingredient diet 3 months ago 
Now close to a year old, poor thing can only go weeks before a flare up 

Maybe to rich, fatty for diet.

Thank you for your feed, exhausted 
Needed to see possibly answer

She has been high maintenance tummy since brining her home


----------



## usually lurking (Apr 21, 2017)

You may want to start your own thread, so that you get more responses. Have you had your dog checked by a vet for things like parasites, giardia, etc? What are you feeding, how much, and how often?


----------



## Sherrylee with Raven :D (Dec 30, 2019)

I have to say that I loved these when Raven was a puppy, however after a couple of months of eating them I noticed worms in her poop! Her puppy vet records said that she had been dewormed and for the first 6 months we had her I noticed no worms. Can't say for sure if these Himalayan chews gave them to her or not, but not willing to take a chance. One year later and she is still worm free.


----------

